# Red-eyed died this morning



## volleytiger36 (Apr 27, 2021)

TW - frog death
-
-
-
-
Hey guys I hate to be a first time poster asking about sad things but I just want some validation.
2 weeks ago I bought my first Red-eyed Tree Frog from Repticon for a very low price. The breeder did say that it was captive-bred but he did look slightly skinny. He was pretty shy when I got him and slept most of the day, he finally ate on day 3, but then stopped eating about 2 days later. I know this is common for new frogs, but even after I started covering his cage he still seemed to hardly move at night. 
Last week I was at work and my sister came home from class to find that our very cheap father had turned the air off in our house (we live outside of Tampa Florida) and turned off the fans I had in my room for my animals. I don't know how long they were off but my sister said that the thermometer read 86 inside his tank while the humidity was at 53. When I got home he was a dark olive green color. 
My other Red-eye, who I got as I read they prefer to be in groups, is in quarantine and is thriving, eating tons of crickets and is very active almost all times of the day while he continued to just sleep.
Fast forward to today and I unfortunately lost my frog. He looked very skinny and sunken in. Since then I have ensured that the temps don't go over 80 F, and stay in a range of 72-80F throughout the day. The humidity is 60-90%, he was in a bioactive 18x18x24 Exo-terra.
My other frog is a froglet from Josh's Frogs who is in a sterillite quarantine tank with sphagnum moss, pothos cuttings, a feeding bowel, and water bowel. Temp in here stays from 70-78F and the humidity stays from 70-90%. This frog is thriving, but I am worried now about moving her into the tank that contained my original frog.
Should I wait longer than the 30 days I planned to move her out of quarantine?? Is it likely my first frog died from the one hot day, or is it likely that it was not a captive-bred specimen considering that I bought it for $25? Is it also likely that the first frog was already not doing well and the stress of bringing him home did him in?


----------



## volleytiger36 (Apr 27, 2021)

I do want to preface this with saying I work directly with a board certified Exotics Veterinarian at a specialty hospital and he informed me that the upper 80's is when things get deadly and that it was common for new frogs to be less active at first, hence why I did not seek care for him.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

It would have been good to have sanitized the encl after the mortality event and used the time to start another environment in the enclosure.

It sounds like your Q is good according to your frog. Maybe you still can.

Its really up to you. It can be a stinger to dismantle good set up. What does the Doc say?


----------



## volleytiger36 (Apr 27, 2021)

Kmc said:


> It would have been good to have sanitized the encl after the mortality event and used the time to start another environment in the enclosure.
> 
> It sounds like your Q is good according to your frog. Maybe you still can.
> 
> Its really up to you. It can be a stinger to dismantle good set up. What does the Doc say?


It definitely was not a fungal infection, his skin wasn't sloughing off, I investigated the corpse for Chytrid but didn't see any obvious signs and the symptoms displayed were more inlined with MBD. I unfortunately disposed of the corpse before I was aware that testing exists, but based on the situation I'm heavily leaning towards my frog had MBD and the heat took a toll on it's weakened immune system.

I work tomorrow so I will definitely discuss it with the Doc, but as is I think I will extend the Q for another month at least.


----------



## Zorg4Ever (Apr 29, 2021)

sorry for your loss


----------



## volleytiger36 (Apr 27, 2021)

update: doc said more than likely it was mdb based on the pics and the symptoms. Most likely would have failed to thrive in just about any home without immediate medical care.


----------

